# Now Mood Support w/ St.Johns Wort



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

I've recently purchased this after hearing and reading good reviews about the treatment of depression, anxiety, and just overall better mood and more positive. This is what i need to get my to stop thinking about my dp/dr and to feel a bit better. I hope it works, i've only taken it for a few days, but i notice after i take it with some food, i'm more alert, i feel a little better, i don't think so much, hopefully if i continue this it helps. It's a proprietary blend that has St.Johns Wort in it among other many other things, such as 5-htp, valerian root, b vitamins, L-theanine, and many other vitamins and other helpful things. I want to know if anyone else has tried this. It's not st.johns wort by itself, but it's a blend, i'll let you know how it goes after a month or so and if its worth it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

St.johns Wort is a herb Ive been taking for many years. I didn't like prescription antidepressants. It's gentle but effective, subtley relaxing and lifting mood







It's the only thing I now take.

That blend sounds good, as B vits can be surprisingly helpful, valerian is usually for sleep so may be calming, and amino acids can help in numerous ways.

5-htp helps serotonine production, so taken in combination with SJW it should help.


----------

